# some pics of miss "poopers"!



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Had to do some resizing, sorry about the quality!
Here is my _favorite!_:
[attachment=2:9b2qtbw9]post2.jpg[/attachment:9b2qtbw9]
My avatar pic:
[attachment=1:9b2qtbw9]post1.jpg[/attachment:9b2qtbw9]
[attachment=0:9b2qtbw9]post3.jpg[/attachment:9b2qtbw9]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: some pics of my "poopers"!*

They are gorgeous. Great pictures.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

I absolutely love that first picture  She's very cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! they are all wonderful!!! I see those little toofers! Such a beautiful hedgie!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

awww great pics luv them all such a cute hedgie


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks, guys! she's my little baby! ^.^


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, these look like hedgie glamor shots! She's a beauty!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

What a little model, they are brill photos!


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Omg, I love that first photo, one of the best hedgie pics I've seen so far! She totally looks like she's smirking at the camera!!! So adorable!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Fantastic photos! The first one would look amazing blown up massive!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable! What a ham!


----------

